# Supresor de Pico



## tecnic987 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hola a todos :
Por favor si algien sabe de como implementar un circuito supresor de pico, de aproximadamente 20V y el sual no debe sobre pasa 1 V me sertia muy util.
Ya probe con colocar 2 diodos pero esto me limita hasta 3V
No he encontrado un  referencia de diodo Zener a 1.0V u 0.8V. para regularlo con este.
Asi que creo que debo buscar otro metodo que no se apor Diodos.

de antemano gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 27, 2006)

tecnic987 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos :
> Por favor si algien sabe de como implementar un circuito supresor de pico, de aproximadamente 20V y el sual no debe sobre pasa 1 V me sertia muy util.
> Ya probe con colocar 2 diodos pero esto me limita hasta 3V
> No he encontrado un  referencia de diodo Zener a 1.0V u 0.8V. para regularlo con este.
> ...



Solo queire un volt y tien epicos de hasta 20v?????????????     , caray pues que genera este tipo de voltaje tan disparado??

En fin si con 2 diodos logra limutar hasta 3v, esos 3v apliquelos a un divisor de tensiones y listo, o no es eso lo que ocupa????

Saludos


----------

